# Two Pair of Speakers for Music



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

A little fantacy of mine is to pry my friend's two pair of Klipsch Heracy II's out of his hands. I'd then like to run them with a cheaper/older Pre and amp with a turntable and some sort of connection to my cd changer in the other room.

The question is whether is is even advisable to use two pair of speakers like this in a stereo array. If so, how would one be best off doing so?

For example: He just has one on top of the other in the corners. Bad placement, but man they sound sweet.

I would imagine the best way would be to build stands high enough to put the tweeters at ear level and put the top pair upside down on the lower ones. 

It's still just a fantacy at the moment, but if he finds some KHorns he can afford, they are all mine. :doh:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

1. Cannot see any advantage. Should corrupt the imaging.
2. Big mistake. Not a good idea.
3. Why not? No disadvantage if the room can accommodate them.

Kal


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

You really don't like the hardcore center array idea? May I ask why not? I figure it would be best to have identical speakers for the front channels, but a single wouldn't work (plus you can't buy em individually), so I thought of duals...

As for no. 3, the why not would be that I'd lose the bipolar surrounds. I like these for that position: http://www.definitivetech.com/loudspeakers/surround/surround.html#bpvxp

But anyway, I'm interested to hear why the dual center idea is a bad one.

Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

See the explanation in the other thread. As for 3, I prefer identical speakers all around and do not like dipoles/bipoles for surrounds since my concern is music not HT. I prefer the specificity of monopoles.

Kal


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

What you suggest has worked well with the Large Advent loudpspeaker, including the New Large Advent. There doesn't seem to be any problem with comb filter. Why does one need a center configuration in a stereo system? I would think the Klipsch would work stacked top speaker upside down on top of the bottom speaker like your friend already has. Stacked double New Advents are awesome.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, that center comment was part of the old post that was repeted in a different thread. 

My friend doesnt have his top speakers upsidedown, though. They're right on the floor, anyway, so I don't know if it would do him any good. If he doesn't sell them to me, I'm going to take control over there and see how good I can get them to sound with better placement and some stands. If they get stand mounted, I'll flip the top ones over and see what it sounds like.


----------

